# DS #DSi 0097: The Sims 3 (Europe)



## granville (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6571^^


----------



## testatura (Oct 27, 2010)

does it wrk,does someone has english patch,i cant find it,how do I copy it to my Iphone ?


----------



## LeX- (Oct 27, 2010)

testatura said:
			
		

> does it wrk,does someone has english patch,i cant find it,how do I copy it to my Iphone ?



Its the EUR version, English is present ... and it works on a DSTWO.

That would be awesome, DS games on your iPhone ... -yawn-


----------



## ByteMunch (Oct 27, 2010)

testatura said:
			
		

> does it wrk,does someone has english patch,i cant find it,how do I copy it to my Iphone ?



i really hope you are trolling...


----------



## Kixy (Oct 27, 2010)

.. (removed by poster)


----------



## kesadisan (Oct 27, 2010)

wait? what? Japanese? What?
and what? 512 mbit?
dude, check the rom before steal/guessing the info


----------



## Chaz. (Oct 27, 2010)

Think there are some errors somewhere lol


----------



## testatura (Oct 27, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> testatura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes I am


----------



## Range-TE (Oct 27, 2010)

Imma gonna try and see if it works on akaio




			
				testatura said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly?


----------



## Kixy (Oct 27, 2010)

yrly, read it again, it's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Got to admit, I took the bait at first XD


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2010)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> wait? what? Japanese? What?
> and what? 512 mbit?
> dude, check the rom before steal/guessing the info


Chill the fuck out dude. Mistake wasn't due to guessing the info or trying to enter the wrong one. I was testing a new version of Google Chrome. I usually use firefox. It mixed up one of my download folders causing me to enter the wrong nfo. And the language/rom size wouldn't punch in correctly. In other words, google chrome sucks for being a mag staff.


----------



## testatura (Oct 27, 2010)

and also lied a bit,I don't have an Iphone,but had to say just not to provoke elders of the internet


----------



## signz (Oct 27, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> In other words, google chrome sucks


/agree


----------



## ecko (Oct 27, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> kesadisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it dsi enhanced? or just nds?


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 27, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> kesadisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happened to me too! It was my first time using Chrome


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe it is DSi enhanced. It should run on normal DSes, but i guess there are extra features if you have a DSi. I dunno what they are though, something photo related no doubt...


----------



## xuliko (Oct 27, 2010)

This game contents AP. (Black screen). 
Tested with M3izero, sakura 1.49 and M3 wood 1.14 R4.


----------



## ecko (Oct 27, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> I believe it is DSi enhanced. It should run on normal DSes, but i guess there are extra features if you have a DSi. I dunno what they are though, something photo related no doubt...


was asking because title says dsi enhanced, but it doesnt say anything of that nature on the cover


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2010)

Correct, no DSi logo on the cover. However, i am making an assumption based on what has been said by other release sites. Unless this was a mistake, it should be DSi enhanced. If it is revealed to be false, will correct it.


----------



## kesadisan (Oct 27, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> kesadisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mmm ya, and the boxart too.
i'm outta here


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 27, 2010)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> mmm ya, and the boxart too.
> i'm outta here



If you continue making a big deal out of the smallest things you'll only make yourself look more like an ass.
It really doesn't matter if he's nice enough to fix the information.


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2010)

Everything's fixed now (unless it's a regular old DS game). So no need to talk about it anymore. If you do, it's offtopic, so keep it to yourself and let your hatred of my mistakes fester inside your very soul until it becomes too painful to keep inside (in which case, go run a marathon or something to get the frustration out). Yeah i know, how dare a perfect staff member such as myself make a mistake, how dare he?!?


----------



## pichon64 (Oct 27, 2010)

Working fine on Supercard DSTwo. But you already know that, don't you?


----------



## Kixy (Oct 27, 2010)

Works ok on No$ too, but don't have access to an AK2.1 for another couple of hours


----------



## taken (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't work on EDGE v1.11 white screens.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 27, 2010)

testatura said:
			
		

> does it wrk,does someone has english patch,i cant find it,how do I copy it to my Iphone ?


Okay, that was funny. XD

The release notes just appear to be an album.  And here I was thinking it'd be some latin phrase for "Y'alls' dumbasses" or something like that.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 27, 2010)

I will ty it on my AKAIO when the download link works -_- I found 2 link both were death
EDIT: a link was fixed so I'm downloading + testing for AKAIO 1.8.1


----------



## Rayder (Oct 27, 2010)

Seems to work fine on CycloDS B.4.   I only tested as far as getting through the tutorial though.  Still not sure if this will be anything I care about....will have to play for a bit.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 27, 2010)

Works for AKAIO 1.8.1


----------



## taken (Oct 27, 2010)

works on CycloDS 1.59 stable.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it any good? The launch trailer looked pretty decent.


----------



## vivi (Oct 27, 2010)

Send me link(PM), please.


----------



## zombymario (Oct 27, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Seems to work fine on CycloDS B.4.   I only tested as far as getting through the tutorial though.  Still not sure if this will be anything I care about....will have to play for a bit.
> 
> takenworks on CycloDS 1.59 stable.



Thanks! Good to hear that


----------



## ThommyDude (Oct 27, 2010)

so it doesn't work on EDGE?
FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUck..
....
patch plz?


----------



## jackoclif97 (Oct 27, 2010)

where is the link to it??


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 27, 2010)

So far its working using original R4 running wood 1.14.2

Loaded up to menu fine
created profile fine
Created character and did the tour fine
picked a house and saved the game then re-loaded the DS to see if any errors occured. none did

Will keep playing and see if it continues to work


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it is not DSi-only

Look: it is a DS Lite on launch trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XMQe6scejs


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 27, 2010)

lokomelo said:
			
		

> I think it is not DSi-only
> 
> Look: it is a DS Lite on launch trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XMQe6scejs


It's not. It's a DSi enhanced game.
It works on all version of the DS. But if you play it on a DSi/DSiXL, there will be more features for example using the camera to take a picture of your face.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 27, 2010)

works on AKAIO 1.8.1 without anti-anti-piracy


----------



## Bunie (Oct 27, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 2nd that.


----------



## spangus (Oct 27, 2010)

I can confirm it doesn't work with Edge 1.11.  Just gets white screens when trying to load.  When I saw it worked on Cyclods I had hopes it may work, as the Edge seems to have very similar firmware updates, but not this time.  One thing, it creates a 512kb save file before it goes white.  What size are people's saves on cards that it works on if anyone could just check?


----------



## Maczero (Oct 27, 2010)

Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1, game freezes when saving... :/

Any ideas?


----------



## LeX- (Oct 27, 2010)

Maczero said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1, game freezes when saving... :/
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


----------



## signz (Oct 27, 2010)

Maczero said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1, game freezes when saving... :/
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you activate "Bypass Anti-Piracy"?


----------



## taken (Oct 27, 2010)

Found a problem using cyclods 1.59 stable with the sims 3. When i give my sims something to eat the bar stays down.
it doesn't go up then he faints. so i'll try b.4


----------



## ecko (Oct 27, 2010)

works on wood r4 1.14
(so far, im doing the tutorial right now)


----------



## VenomTSH (Oct 27, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Maczero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried it, but then it just randomly froze on a loading screen.


----------



## taken (Oct 27, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> Found a problem using cyclods 1.59 stable with the sims 3. When i give my sims something to eat the bar stays down.
> it doesn't go up then he faints. so i'll try b.4


cyclods b.4 same thing and entertainment aswell.


----------



## williamrune1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Does it work on akaio 1.8?


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, it is out in europe before america?

When it will be out in usa? Does anyone know?


----------



## Inunah (Oct 27, 2010)

I am happy with this, just to confirm, it works 100% on Wood R4 1.14.2 with a clean ROM? All the posts I saw about it say "so far", but I'm wondering how far in "so far" is.

*Posts merged, yet again______________________*



			
				dekuleon said:
			
		

> Wow, it is out in europe before america?
> 
> When it will be out in usa? Does anyone know?


In the US, for official release, The Sims 3 was out the other day.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2010)

williamrune1 said:
			
		

> Does it work on akaio 1.8?



2 people said it worked fine, 1 person says it freezes on load screen, or some screen. What ever. Haha


----------



## Inunah (Oct 27, 2010)

Playing on Wood R4 1.14.2, I get this result:

-Entertainment bar never goes up. Using anything makes it go down 3X, even if what your sim is doing is dancing or watching TV.
-Needs go down abnormally fast.
-Sleep need goes up abnormally slow.


I've only played 1 1/2 in-game days, and already my sim has peed herself and went to the hospital for hunger deprivation twice. After about 2 in-game hours, she was already complaining about her entertainment bar, which doesn't go up even if you use a TV or radio. All of her needs are abnormally low even when I've spent more than 5 in-game hours trying to raise them.

If I go to make my sim sleep, she ends up in the hospital for hunger deprivation. If I make my sim eat, her sleep deprivation is up to 100%. If I make her do anything, I end up being screwed over on all the other needs. Her mood bar is all the way gone after only one 24 hour period, as well.

This must be a radical form of anti-piracy. I've heard of a suxxors crack/patch, so I'm going to attempt to find that and try it, but somehow I'm finding myself doubting this is anything but the normal gameplay.

Also, my sim only has partial free will. Checked the settings, and free will was set to on.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 27, 2010)

I read somewhere that someone said that you can't feed the sims.....they will starve and pass out no matter how much food you give them.  Don't know if it's true or not, but it's something to test.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 27, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that someone said that you can't feed the sims.....they will starve and pass out no matter how much food you give them.  Don't know if it's true or not, but it's something to test.


On Wood R4, the need that never goes up is Entertainment. On other cards, it's said to be Hunger.

Also, the needs go down 3x faster than they should. All the time. So if you raise one, the others are fucked.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 27, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> This must be a radical form of anti-piracy.


Yup.  Other games have done this sort of thing as well in order to totally ruin your pirating experience and try to get you to go after the real one.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anybody tried decrypting their rom? Apparently that works...


----------



## Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> Has anybody tried decrypting their rom? Apparently that works...


Explain "decrypting the rom"


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 27, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> VentusVanitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess he means using a tool like eNDryptS, but who knows...


----------



## Inunah (Oct 27, 2010)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does decrypting a ROM have to do with solving the anti-piracy?


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 27, 2010)

*@Inunah* Ask *VentusVanitas*, not me...


EDIT: *@Inunah*, that's okay!


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 27, 2010)

The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS


----------



## Inunah (Oct 27, 2010)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> *@Inunah* Ask *VentusVanitas*, not me...


I was. I just quoted your post in the meantime.


----------



## xboxreloaded (Oct 27, 2010)

works on Pal NDS with wood R4


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 27, 2010)

xboxreloaded said:
			
		

> works on Pal NDS with wood R4


There is no PAL DS, what you mean is the Euro Region DSI. DS Fat and Lite, don't use a Region protection


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 28, 2010)

WTf is up with trolling in this thread?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 28, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS


and this is one of SUXXORS crack that takes forever to find. >_>


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm kinda diggin' it so far. Not the biggest Sims fan, but this one is almost more an RTS or pet sim than Sims 2 DS. I like the fact that the sim kinda does his own thing and I can just command certain things, rather than have to fully control him all the time.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 28, 2010)

So, I just tried the game just now, and I'm impressed. I'm not really, or at all a Sims fan, the only ones I play are the D-Pad controlled ones, but not this one. This one felt really fun, the moment I built my house, and walked in I had an excited feeling running through me. I talked to my neighbors, read a book. The only problem I had is that my guy wanted to watch some good old television, the moment he sat down his entertainment meter flopped! It shot down to about 18%. We're gonna need a piracy fix before getting way to into it, but I'll wait patiently. Good luck piracy crackers(lol).

EDIT: Works perfectly with bypass AP on.


----------



## regnad (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone tried this out on an EZ-FLash Vi yet?


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 28, 2010)

Has either version (cracked and clean) of this game been confirmed working on Wood R4 1.14/1.14.2??


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 28, 2010)

I've heard the clean rom works, but I don't know as I don't have anything wood compat.


----------



## Kixy (Oct 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Playing on Wood R4 1.14.2, I get this result:
> 
> -Entertainment bar never goes up. Using anything makes it go down 3X, even if what your sim is doing is dancing or watching TV.
> -Needs go down abnormally fast.
> ...



Same problems also occur with AKAIO 1.8.1 *(Bypass AP off)*

Anyone tried the SUXXORS cracked version?


----------



## ilovegames (Oct 28, 2010)

Kixy said:
			
		

> Same problems also occur with AKAIO 1.8.1
> 
> Anyone tried the SUXXORS cracked version?



Works with AAP on.

edit: meant to say the clean or w/e version works with AAP on. haven't tried the cracked version.


----------



## Exbaddude (Oct 28, 2010)

Long story short, the game starts up and you can play just fine except that your needs will never raise. (AP)


----------



## Kixy (Oct 28, 2010)

ilovegames said:
			
		

> Kixy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% positive I had AAP on, however:

*(with clean version AAP/Bypass AP off)*

When in bed, sleep goes up very slowly
I collapse every time I finish work (tiredness goes down too fast?)
Entertainment level never rises

TESTED AGAIN LAST NIGHT:

*AAP on/Bypass AP on*:

Using the same save/Sim, problems still occur - an Anti Piracy Sim will be forever stuck with the mood swings.

Deleted that save, created new Sim (with AAP on/Bypass AP on) - all is good, no problems observed


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 28, 2010)

i wonder if it will contain as much info as the PC version plus i believe alot of the "mature" stuff will be kept out
a good time waster if its well done (gonna wait for wood update)


----------



## Maczero (Oct 28, 2010)

It's really seems to depend of the micro sd card : I just tried to exchange my noname card to my Kingston Japan one (with aap too) and the entertainment bar goes up when I play on computer whereas before she does'nt.


----------



## robert91794 (Oct 28, 2010)

works on AKAIO 1.8.1 no problems


----------



## jm6tm (Oct 28, 2010)

..........


----------



## Maxkhoon (Oct 28, 2010)

is there even a SUXXORS cracked version??

cant find it,

so R4 hav to wait for firmware update to play this game? (normal rate of raising needs)


----------



## concealed identi (Oct 28, 2010)

That's a pretty awesome form of anti-piracy protection. Props to whoever designed that one, it definitely made me smile.


----------



## dancubs (Oct 28, 2010)

robert91794 said:
			
		

> works on AKAIO 1.8.1 no problems



You sure? No mood swings, no needs staying down? No abnormalities in-game?

Do you have AAP on? What's the lowdown!


----------



## darbzzz (Oct 28, 2010)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> That's a pretty awesome form of anti-piracy protection. Props to whoever designed that one, it definitely made me smile.




but its just like Pokemon W/B when XP doesnt rise


----------



## eric75 (Oct 28, 2010)

Working great on Wood 1.15 (new this morning!)


----------



## concealed identi (Oct 28, 2010)

darbzzz said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dunno, on one hand it makes the game NEARLY playable except that your character has some crippling flaw that keeps him or her from living a normal life, and on the other hand it allows you to play enough of the game to decide whether or not you want to buy it or not, which pretty much eliminates any justification people would give to pirating it in the first place.


----------



## thif_argus (Oct 28, 2010)

In AKAIO 1.8.1, active the Anti-Piracy Bypass, in the game properties. I think this work.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 28, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> robert91794 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it works perfect with Anti-Anti-Piracy, this has been confirmed several times. I played without it and could not even play, my entertainment shot down when I watched TV and all that jazz. So I took a break and came back on the forums. I saw someone say to try with Anti-Anti-Piracy on, so I did and it works great. I got a job, went to the beach, built a house, took baths, watched TV, slept on my bed, even napped on my couch. It's all good.


----------



## rickmiraldo (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a DS Lite with AKAIO 1.8.1 and I played the first time without Anti-Piracy enabled and the game kept freezing in the saving screens. Then I turned on the Anti-Piracy thing and I was able to play with no apparent APs twice yesterday. However, when I loaded up the game today I got the AP protection, in the same save game I was playing yesterday: Sim collapsing after work, starving to death, refuses to do anything, etc... I will try to play again later and see what happens...


----------



## regnad (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone experienced AP on EZ-Flash Vi?


----------



## Bloodangel (Oct 28, 2010)

i have cyclods and wondered if i need the suxxors crack to be able to play this on my cyclo or if it works without it?

thanks


----------



## dancubs (Oct 29, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> dancubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks bro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can now play it with confidence and supreme jubilee.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2010)

No problem, glad I could inform you some. Enjoy the game, it's awesome.


----------



## rickmiraldo (Oct 29, 2010)

Still not working for me with Anti-piracy turned on... Only worked the first day I played, now it just randomly throws a black screen on me and the sleep need gets to red real fast while working... Among other things...

I'll stick to the PC Sims 3 for now, and enjoy the new expansion pack


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2010)

rickmiraldo said:
			
		

> Still not working for me with Anti-piracy turned on... Only worked the first day I played, now it just randomly throws a black screen on me and the sleep need gets to red real fast while working... Among other things...
> 
> I'll stick to the PC Sims 3 for now, and enjoy the new expansion pack



Probably too slow of an SD card, or something like that. People have SD card problems with AAP on, on certain games. I'm using a SanDisk 8 gig class 6 MicroSD card. Works great. I've played the game a lot, and have started it up many times, never ran into piracy blockers since AAP.


----------



## Etalon (Oct 29, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Probably too slow of an SD card, or something like that. People have SD card problems with AAP on, on certain games. I'm using a SanDisk 8 gig class 6 MicroSD card. Works great. I've played the game a lot, and have started it up many times, never ran into piracy blockers since AAP.



Some people can't put on AA Bypass because they have no idea what you're talking about.

Others use 5-year old 512 mb no-name mSD cards...

Everybody that uses a normal Class 2 mSD card shouldn't have any problem with AP Bypass at all.


----------



## rickmiraldo (Oct 29, 2010)

Can the microSD card we use have any influence on the Anti-piracy option? Mine is a 4GB Kingston (don't know the class).... Tried to run the game again here and got only the entertainemt bug this time... But I didn' managed to get no APs like the first time I played... Seems I'm out of luck right now, hahaha xD


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm saving up for a 16 gb micro class 6, as I have a class 2 atm... It makes me sad but it 'really' doesn't matter.

It runs every game flawlessly..

But onto the topic... This game hasn't shown any AP on my AK2i or my DSTWO (obviously) so I'm happy.


----------



## Kixy (Oct 29, 2010)

rickmiraldo said:
			
		

> I have a DS Lite with AKAIO 1.8.1 and *I played the first time without Anti-Piracy enabled* and the game kept freezing in the saving screens. Then I turned on the Anti-Piracy thing and I was able to play with no apparent APs twice yesterday. However, when *I loaded up the game today I got the AP protection, in the same save game I was playing yesterday: Sim collapsing after work, starving to death, refuses to do anything*, etc... I will try to play again later and see what happens...



(AKAIO 1.8.1)

A Sim/save created without Bypass Anti-Piracy enabled will always be affected by the mood swings/need issues.

Solution: Delete the save file, and start the game again with Bypass Anti-Piracy enabled.

Ignore


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 29, 2010)

anyone (who has it working) having lag troubles? because my game is suffering from epic lag

also how do you get more than 1 roommate


----------



## nilly (Oct 29, 2010)

Works great here on AKAIO 1.8.1, anyone who says anything else is just plain stupid and doing it all wrong. And yes it is a bit choppy/laggy, and it does look like pure crap, worse than original The Sims, but the engine is all there, kind of fun at times


----------



## darbzzz (Oct 29, 2010)

ive got cyclods and when i start a game with a sim from the neighbourhood (NOT CREATED SIM) my needs go down slower and they all go up when i satisfy them e.g tv inc entertainment etc.

However when i create a sim AP stops entertainment going up.

Also after a lengthy play time i got black screen


----------



## Leo Cantus (Oct 29, 2010)

Is this any good? Apparently the other portable Sims have all been rubbish.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kixy said:
			
		

> rickmiraldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made my Sim while AAP was off, and had mood problems. So I left the game, turned AAP on, and now it works, same character too. So I would not really recommend deleting a save.


----------



## robert91794 (Oct 30, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> robert91794 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah the entertain need is staying down while watching tv. but when i delete my old save and go for the new save, the entertain need went up and its laggy when you are in town


----------



## Bowler67 (Oct 30, 2010)

So has anyone been able to find the release, The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS?

It has been 2-3 days now with no legit search result for it. I really want to play this.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 30, 2010)

Bowler67 said:
			
		

> So has anyone been able to find the release, The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS?
> 
> It has been 2-3 days now with no legit search result for it. I really want to play this.



It doesn't actually exist, a troll made it up.


----------



## rickmiraldo (Oct 30, 2010)

Kixy said:
			
		

> rickmiraldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just created another save file with Anti-piracy enabled and still got the mood changes. My Sim was sleeping and his tiredness bar just kept going lower and lower. I'm out of ideas to try... =(


----------



## bunsy (Oct 30, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Bowler67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It exists. Stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 30, 2010)

bunsy said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proof?

k, thx


----------



## bunsy (Oct 30, 2010)

Spoiler





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ______ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_____ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ______
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _____/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ _ÂÂ_____/ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ __ÂÂ__\___ÂÂ\__
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ _____ÂÂ_\ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ_____ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ _/ _______ÂÂÂÂ_/ÂÂ _/_ _____
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_____/___ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /__/ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ _ÂÂÂÂ\__\__ÂÂ /__ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ ____/___
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ______ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/_ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/ÂÂ _/ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /___ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/
ÂÂÂÂ_ /ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /________/ÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂ\____/_____/ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /__/_____/ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /_
ÂÂ_///ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ _ _ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ __ _ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ_ _ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ ///_
ÂÂ- /__________/ ---- /_____/_____/ ----- /__________/ ----- /__________/ ---
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - P R O U D L YÂÂÂÂÂÂP R E S E N T S -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
..:_________________________________________________________________________:..
ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂTiTLE : The Sims 3 *CRACK* (c) Electronic ArtsÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ -------------------------------------------------------------------ÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ Origin : EURÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSupplied : TEAM SXSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ System : Nintendo DSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFilename : sxs-ts3c.zipÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Size : tiny patchÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Released : 10-27-2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ:_________________________________________________________________________:
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂNOTESÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ -------------------------------------------------------------------ÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ Another trash game that needed a crack. Place the euro ROM fileÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ released earlier today by rftd in the same directory as the .bat/.bdf |
ÂÂ|ÂÂ files, then run the batch to make a cracked rom.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ:_________________________________________________________________________:
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂGREETiNGSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ|ÂÂ -------------------------------------------------------------------ÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ V - TF - M7 - EUR - MNC - LGC - DCS - CPL - LFC - RS - SQ - XPAÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
..:_________________________________________________________________________:..
ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
```






Spoiler





```
# md5sum.exe The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS/*
2e7543a4deec9620c101771ca9b45d85 *The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS/bspatch.exe
d7365157f5fa806bdc4a546aac95a93f *The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS/file_id.diz
a39f2298583f0879b3405de5344351a0 *The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS/sxs-ts3c.bat
ef67e7614499b1910cfcec5038883d15 *The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS/sxs-ts3c.bdf
d241227f8b3b14635bd012d000b3406d *The_Sims_3_CRACK_NDS-SUXXORS/sxs-ts3c.nfo
```





K. Thanks.


----------



## rickmiraldo (Oct 30, 2010)

Ohhhh that sound promising! Can you tell us where you found it, please? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I found that someone in another forum managed to make a patched ROM that _might_ work in some flashcards. I'm downloading it to test it in AKAIO 1.8.1


----------



## dancubs (Oct 30, 2010)

rickmiraldo said:
			
		

> Ohhhh that sound promising! Can you tell us where you found it, please? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It already works flawlessly well on AKAIO 1.8.1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All you have to do is delete the .sav you've created, and turn on AAP. Start a new game with that. Voila. The Sims 3 on the DS, all for you to enjoy.


----------



## Bowler67 (Oct 30, 2010)

bunsy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohhh, very nice. Thanks for that. It looks legit. Hope to see it before next week, otherwise I'm buying a cheap R4!


----------



## alexlol350 (Oct 30, 2010)

fix the sims on dstt


----------



## rickmiraldo (Oct 30, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> rickmiraldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done this already, but I still have problems with the game x_X
I don't know what to do anymore T_T


----------



## sephirothdoug (Oct 31, 2010)

plz I want to play this game, i use a edge, can plz someone help me plz, i love the sims


----------



## rickmiraldo (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I'm the only one left with an AKAIO that can't play the game LOL

*EDIT:* OK, I'm probably the most stupid person here... Somehow I was using AKAIO 1.8.0 instead of 1.8.1..... HOWEVER I recall downloading 1.8.1 on my PC and overwriting all files (I remember that the language switched back to English, instead of Portuguese, my current configuration). God knows what just happened. For safety, I reformatted my SD card and downloaded 1.8.1 again. I'm copying all stuff back now and will try to play again. Hopefully nothing weird happens now. =P

Please don't yell at me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT 2:* OK, I'm pissed. I'm still having problems here and I really don't know why. I just formatted my SD card, downloaded AKAIO 1.8.1 again, copied my games, enabled the anti-piracy and started a whole new game apparently for nothing... Argh, come on T____T


----------



## yusuo (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheats now released for this title via the unofficial database

Just go here http://gbatemp.net/t258944-unofficial-cheat-database-v2


----------



## AcidAce (Oct 31, 2010)

For EDGE 1.11

so here's what i saw...
I tested it here look

SIMS 3 NORMAL  =  WHITE SCREEN    
SIMS 3 PREPATCHED! =  I GOT IN! BUT ENTAIRTAINMENT and others go down         
SIMS 3 PREPATCHED AND ENCPTYED IT  = WHITE SCREEN DIDD'NT work at all


STILL GONNA TRY THE CHEATS THOUGH.....


----------



## rickmiraldo (Oct 31, 2010)

The official cheats database added the Sims 3 cheats now. I'm trying those to see if something changes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck for me x_X

*EDIT: * It _seems_ that the AP is gone with the cheat enabled. At least my Sim can rest properly now, but I've played only for 5 minutes... However, now I'm getting some graphics glitch where the visible Sims, some furniture and the GUI suddenly disappears and appears right after a couple of seconds. It wouldn't be so annoying if it wouldn't happen _ALL THE TIME_.

T_T


----------



## basher11 (Oct 31, 2010)

i don't think it updated after i posted new codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*checks* yup. didn't add them since i posted after the update.

the next update will have the full bar codes that i posted.


----------



## Bowler67 (Oct 31, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> For EDGE 1.11
> 
> so here's what i saw...
> I tested it here look
> ...



Where the heck did you find a prepatched version of the game? Been searching 24/7 with no result! Doesn't matter anyways since it doesn't seem to work either way.


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 1, 2010)

Bowler67 said:
			
		

> AcidAce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can see it in a forum of a ROM site cant say it though..... dosent't work anyway :| but thus it really work if you use the cheat?


----------



## alexlol350 (Nov 1, 2010)

Is there any solution to the sims 3 on DSTT?


----------



## sephirothdoug (Nov 1, 2010)

nothing on edge?
the cheats fix the game on edge too?


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 1, 2010)

sephirothdoug said:
			
		

> nothing on edge?
> the cheats fix the game on edge too?




Tried the cheats on my ONLY flashcard EDGE 1.11 and it is working VERY GOOD! joke wish i could say that just shows white screen the PREPATCHED version can let you go in the game but the moods go down :/


----------



## rickmiraldo (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm STILL having trouble with this game.

Running AKAIO 1.8.1 with the Anti-Piracy AND the fix cheats enabled and got no success whatsoever.


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 1, 2010)

tried the enctypt the normal sims 3 *not prepatched* got in but the more i watch tv the more the entaertainment goes down but the other moods are good I USED EDGE 1.11


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 1, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> tried the enctypt the normal sims 3 *not prepatched* got in but the more i watch tv the more the entaertainment goes down but the other moods are good I USED EDGE 1.11



Yeah, same thing on CycloDS. I've tried every method to get the game to work, and it doesn't play properly on CycoDS (either B3 or B4 firmware). For Cyclo users, it looks like we'll have to wait for an official update. Played enough of the game, though, to know I like it. Definitely seems much more like what I want out of a portable Sims game than Sims 2 DS.


----------



## ferofax (Nov 1, 2010)

guess still no love for Edge/iEdge users.... :/


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

ferofax said:
			
		

> guess still no love for Edge/iEdge users.... :/


It is outdated anyway. You could buy a DSTWO you know.


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i buy a DSTWO in Philippines were in the same country anyway...... Is there in Makati?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can buy in Rocksoft online or Datablitz? but lolzed bought a DSTWO from Shoptemp and it's much cheaper..


----------



## dancubs (Nov 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> AcidAce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well how the hell long did you have to wait? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) In western territories, it takes what 2 to 5 weeks? And for the East, hell the SOUTH east, how long then? 2 to 3 months? lol


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 1, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY stop it.... Let's get back to topic about fixing the AP problem..


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 1, 2010)

Bowler67 said:
			
		

> bunsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




anyone found the crack yet now as this nfo looks legit


----------



## dekuleon (Nov 1, 2010)

where is the usa release?

seems they are not so intetested in pyrate the usa release since we got the eur one...


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 2, 2010)

Using Edge 1.11 and playing the game using the cheats to full the social and entertainment bat to Semi-Bypass the AP


----------



## adundy (Nov 2, 2010)

This game is a really terrible port


----------



## anton123 (Nov 2, 2010)

AcidAce,

Can you send me your cheats.dat?  The ones out there don't seem to recognize the encrypted rom.  Would like to play this on iEdge.  Thanks!


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 2, 2010)

anton123 said:
			
		

> AcidAce,
> 
> Can you send me your cheats.dat?  The ones out there don't seem to recognize the encrypted rom.  Would like to play this on iEdge.  Thanks!


um it depends the one i used was the normal rom encrypted it then i put the nesserary cheats in the cheats.dat using r4cce.... what rom did you use might use the prepatched rom depends


----------



## anton123 (Nov 2, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> anton123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used the prepatched rom, for what it's worth.  I am not sure how to extract the game id.  I'll PM the game id to you if I can find out how.

When you say you edited the cheats.dat, does it mean I can edit the cheats.dat file directly using r4cce?


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 2, 2010)

anton123 said:
			
		

> AcidAce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can edit it with the right codes for the wanted cheat....


----------



## anton123 (Nov 2, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> anton123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks.  Figured it out.


----------



## Kixy (Nov 2, 2010)

rickmiraldo said:
			
		

> Kixy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apologies - starting fresh worked for me (with AAP enabled).

However when I saved and later returned to the game, mood changes occured.  Tried reloading save several times, and managed to get it working 'mood change' free on one occasion only.  Game crashed about 5 minutes in, before I got the chance to save again.  All attempts at reloading the same save result in mood change.

Moved the save file over to a faster/more reliable card (Sandisk) - Loaded the save (AKAIO AAP enabled), and game works perfectly.  Saved while in bed, with sleep rising.  Moved save back to original card (store own brand, with clearly slower read/write times).  Loaded save, sleep continued to rise.  Got out of bed, went back to bed, sleep started falling again at fastest rate.

Problem when using AKAIO+AAP is definitely card specific.


----------



## VenomTSH (Nov 2, 2010)

Huh, the "Delete save and start over with AAP on" worked with my AKAIO 1.8.1. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rickmiraldo (Nov 2, 2010)

Kixy said:
			
		

> rickmiraldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, this is the very first time I've heard of a card specific AP....

I got three SD cards, two of them are 2GB and one is 4GB... All of them are Kingston.
The 4GB is the fastest one (Class 4) and I'm using it for the DS right now. The others are for my cell phones and they're slower than the DS one. So I don't have any faster SD card to test right now =(

Maybe I'll wait for AKAIO 1.8.2, Normatt will probably try to fix it (if it's possible, IDK)... Meanwhile I'll just play the PC version of Sims 3


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 3, 2010)

Im trying a little thing for R4 SDHC now.

Edit:
-Saves working properly
-Entertainment stat working
-Hunger stat working
-No graphical issues that i can see

Uploading a the files now (dont worry, no roms)


----------



## rickmiraldo (Nov 3, 2010)

What is the little thing you tried? Can it work for other flashcards as well?? *keeping my hopes up*


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 3, 2010)

rickmiraldo said:
			
		

> What is the little thing you tried? Can it work for other flashcards as well?? *keeping my hopes up*


Dont get them up too high, me reckons this will only work with r4 sdhc

Also here is the link, Someone else try it and tell me what you experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Here*


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 3, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> rickmiraldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I downloaded the files and am using Edge 1.11 if i want to test it how and where will i be putting it?


----------



## Lemski07 (Nov 3, 2010)

Im using Edge and im enjoying playing with two pure virgin white screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate Edge bec. of their slow updates....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Am waiting for ap patch for this one the day after the dump was released

And I also remember that Blue Dragon-Awakened shadow has the same problem like this unpatched (white screens) but a ap patch was released quickly and it worked but multiplayer mode had connection problems, and there came the Edge update which was the 1.11 and i tried the unpatched version recently and it worked perfectly fine. maybe someone with some knowledge in programming could alter/add some codes so it could be solved on this flashcart


I think this problem would be solve after a few more years  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## Royelfeck (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay I have an r4 sdhc.

I'm trying it but idk if I'm placing the files correctly.

Should I place the nds files in games or media?

Can you give some instructions?

I also found a prepatched version.  I'm going to test it too.

EDIT: I tried it out.  Seems to load r4 wood onto r4 sdhc.  I can't get past the loading screen.  I placed the nds file in my games folder and left the _rpg file hanging out with the other folders.


----------



## ferofax (Nov 5, 2010)

Lemski07 said:
			
		

> I think this problem would be solve after a few more years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, just a few weeks. seriously, just wait for something, like everybody else does. or get a new flashcart (R4 seems to be doing well these days, thanks to an active support and lots of users).

although i myself am getting a bit iffish at EDGE lately... but hey, i've had it for what, 3 years now? it's still working fine so i think i'll hang on to mine, probably til EOL for my XL.

on topic, can somebody like PM me where to look for that suxxors crack? pretty please? thanks.


----------



## supervenice (Nov 5, 2010)

Royelfeck said:
			
		

> Okay I have an r4 sdhc.
> 
> I'm trying it but idk if I'm placing the files correctly.
> 
> ...




FOR THOSE R4SDHC users----USE WAIO--so you can play the newer games-

http://gbatemp.net/t237398-waio-woodallinone?

download the one in the INSTALLATION part--the .rar is named WAIO--but first reformat your card using the panasonic sd formater---then copy the files inside the batch folder FROM the waio folder--to your card--and copy that prepatched version of sims 3---after that---boot waio.nds--then boot r4sdhc.nds---then play sims 3----you need to boot waio and r4sdhc.nds before playing the NEWER games.ok


----------

